#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-05
<davmor2> Morning everybody and happy new year
<schwuk> lo davmor2 - good Christmas?
<davmor2> Quiet which is what we wanted :)  Had the family round and a lovely meal.
<davmor2> How about you?
<davmor2> schwuk: ^
<schwuk> davmor2: good. Lots of fun, lots of food, a fair bit of drink.
<davmor2> schwuk: did the kids enjoy it that's the important question :)
<schwuk> davmor2: Oh yes.
<davmor2> :)
<schwuk> davmor2: and we did New Year at Disneyland Paris :)
<davmor2> Loved that then :D
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-07
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: good hols?
<ara> davmor2: yes, yes :) perfect :)
<ara> davmor2: yourself?
<davmor2> ara: nice and quiet :)
<davmor2> Oh and a ps3 to play about with :)
<ara> davmor2: :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-09
<ara> morning!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: Morning
<davmor2> ara: hows things in sunny spain
<ara> davmor2: good, thanks. it was raining yesterday :)
<ara> davmor2: today is much better weather
<davmor2> I've got all the lights on here it's to dark to see without them.  Man it's cloudy
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> hiya schwuk
<schwuk> lo davmor2
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-11
<hasan> Hello and greetings everyone
<hasan> Got a question about compatibility, by any chance anybody using, have used or seen meerkat installed on a thinkpad x200 tablet?
<RedKing> hello
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> lo ara
<ara> hey davmor2
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello all.
<fader_> CensoredBiscuit: Howdy
<CensoredBiscuit> hey fader_  stay tuned on the mailing list, I'm sending the 'I'm invading' message
<fader_> :)
<CensoredBiscuit> and you've been invaded
<CensoredBiscuit> preping my laptop for the upgrade
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-13
<CensoredBiscuit> remember kids, in 11.04 you can have the top toolbar in any colour, aslong as its black
<dep> hey, uh, which package should i file a bug against if the audio on my asus vx2se works, except for the ports on the docking station?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-16
<pumba_> hello
<pumba_> does anyone can help me?
<charlie-tca> help with testing?
<pumba_> charlie :(
<pumba_> my bootloader is killed :(
<pumba_> i tried to install burg
<pumba_> and now i cannot boot my laptop anymore :(
<pumba_> it gives just a screen with
<pumba_> grub> _
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubot4> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<charlie-tca> More help for problems is available in #support than here
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu
<pumba_> thanks
<pumba_> i restored it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-09
<roadmr> salem_: good morning!
<salem_> roadmr, morning
<roadmr> salem_: will you be joining us for the daily stand-up today? (it's in about 7 minutes, no rush)
<salem_> roadmr, yes
<roadmr> salem_: awesome! hey, do you have the google voice plugin? we're thinking of switching to a google+ hangout and want to test how it works
<salem_> roadmr, I am not sure, but I can check
<roadmr> salem_: if you have a minute - but if you don't have it we'll use mumble - it would be rude to expect you to install and test in less than 5 minutes :)
<salem_> roadmr, haha dont worry. I believe I have it installed
<salem_> let me check if my camera works
<roadmr> salem_: ok, if not, just audio is fine
<salem_> roadmr, did you create the hangout session already?
<roadmr> not yet, I'm about to
<roadmr> salem_: heheh thanks!
<salem_> roadmr, cool. looks like it works.
<salem_> ara, hello, I am using the checkbox mockups available in the story board document to build the interface, but they are all black and white and no sizes (height and width) are specified. Do you know if we are going to have more detailed mockups soon?
<roadmr> salem_: I think default colors for most of the components should be OK
<salem_> roadmr, ok. Thanks.
<roadmr> salem_: as for sizes, hm, I wonder if Qt works differently from Gtk, where there's not that much control about absolute sizes
<roadmr> salem_: I'd basically just arrange the components and Gtk sizes them according to available space
<roadmr> salem_: so pretty much the only component with an initial size was the main window; everything else resizes accordingly (and even the main window can be resized)
<roadmr> salem_: I'd say as long as the general layout and proportion of the mockups is maintained, any size that will still work on say a 800x600 screen is ok
<roadmr> salem_: but let me know if you'd like more precise size/position specification and I'm sure we could come up with something
<salem_> roadmr, well, you can totally control the component sizes. I believe even if we resize the main windows, we still should keep the header size. I think if we resize the header accordingly, it would look weird.
<roadmr> salem_: yes, that's about the only exception
<roadmr> salem_: if you resize checkbox horizontally the header looks awful :) color mismatch and stuff
<salem_> roadmr, ok. I think I will finish what I have done so far and upload, so then the team can take a look and give some opinions.
<roadmr> salem_: great, thanks! I'm looking forward to it
<salem_> roadmr, haha, I have noticed that :)
<davmor2> Yay one more channel removed
<charlie-tca> I guess that's a good thing, then
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I'm down to following only 36 now
<charlie-tca> That's a big plus then. I cut back to 21 as a non-lead person
<wxl> alright, testing oneiric pre-releases, cool
<wxl> hey guys, tell me when you're done with the time machine!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-10
<daniele> hi
<daniele> i need to get a light laptop on which i want to put ubuntu
<daniele> any suggestion?
<mvo> jibel: hi! what is the best way for me to run the apt-clone file from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/900483 on a fast qa lab machine?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900483 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update fails on libpam-ck-connector:i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<roadmr> salem_: hey!
<salem_> roadmr, hey
<roadmr> salem_: so you mentioned synchronizing the selection tree and the results column was giving you trouble?
<salem_> roadmr, sorry the delay, I was in a meeting. I kind of figured out on how to do it visually, but I still dont know if the ui is going to track which tests are done/in progress, or if the backend will provide this information.
<roadmr> salem_: hm, good question :) the backend can expose a job store, not sure if using that would couple the UI too tightly with the backend
<roadmr> salem_: if the visual part is troublesome you can always change things around a bit, if some sort of 2-column control is easier that can be done
<roadmr> salem_: as long as the tree selection thingy remains and we are able to display the result next to each test, we can be creative :)
<salem_> roadmr, ah cool! I will try changing a bit then.
<roadmr> salem_: no problem! thanks
<salem_> roadmr, one more question: What about the progress bar? currently there is no way to report the progress precisely, do you think we can add a new method to the UI API to update the progress bar correctly?
<roadmr> salem_: sure
<roadmr> salem_: Ideally I'd like to have the frontend pass a list of jobs with statuses to the UI, this would work for the selection/progress list, the progress bar, and the indicator saying "15 of 50 tests run"
<roadmr> salem_: still not too sure on how to do that, but it's certainly one of the things we can change in the backend
<salem_> perhaps something like def update_progress_bar(message, current, max) would fix this I think.
<roadmr> salem_: good idea!
<salem_> but the list of jobs would also be perfect, since we could update both the status and the progressBar accordingly
<roadmr> salem_: well yes, it's a decision on where the calculations will be done
<roadmr> salem_: there's an argument to be made for the backend to "crunch" all the numbers and just ask the UI to display them
<wxl> um, should lubuntu 12.04 have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, AND lubuntu-desktop?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-11
<txomon|nqas> balloons: are you there?
<txomon|nqas> available of course
<phillw> txomon|nqas: balloons may be at the dinner.
<txomon|nqas> ahm oki
<txomon|nqas> I thought he would be here
<txomon|nqas> can you talk about testing stuff?
<txomon|nqas> phillw: ^
<txomon|nqas> or anyone
<phillw> I'm still pretty new to the team, I have done testing in the past, but not structured testing like we have on QA
<phillw> I'm lubuntu, and we only got full adoption at 11.10
<phillw> I will help where I can.
<txomon|nqas> I was thinking about adding a new testing stuff in the spreadsheet
<txomon|nqas> for example, vino test
 * txomon|nqas really means vino, not wine
<phillw> I'm still waiting for that to be furthered for the spreadsheet, hopefully we'll have some information after the sprint.
<txomon|nqas> the main problem is that if you enable UPnP, it crashes
<phillw> I am looking at adding some of the lubuntu specific stuff. They were discussing setting up a matrix for the tests so that they could be check-marked by flavour. E.G. Nautilus for Ubuntu, PCManFM for lubuntu + (i think xubuntu).
<charlie-tca> no
<phillw> I'll be back later... dinner time here also
<wxl> yeah i don't think xubuntu uses pcmanfm
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has always used thunar
<wxl> but i get your point
<wxl> that's what it is
<wxl> knew it wasn't nautilus ;)
<charlie-tca> I have about given up trying to automate xubuntu testing. I can't figure out any simple way to write tests
<charlie-tca> I guess we will stay manual for a while.
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: maybe with an autoclick?
<charlie-tca> Maybe I am too old to learn how, I just keep trying, though
<charlie-tca> I don't know an "autoclick"
<txomon|nqas> neither me in linux XD but Ill search for it. Maybe you can induct by the Desktop api...
<charlie-tca> I even set up a jenkons server here, but it has not helped
<charlie-tca> I don't understand enough yet to even transfer the Ubuntu tests over and use them.
<charlie-tca> s/jenkons/jenkins
<txomon|nqas> puf true, jenkins...
<txomon|nqas> thats a colossus pending fight for me
<charlie-tca> I just have to keep working at it. Maybe I need to grab bzr aagain, but my download speeds are so bad, it will be about 12 hours to install and get the branch
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: try to make a clone and save the clone
<txomon|nqas> I know git
<txomon|nqas> I can help you if you give me a git repo ;D
<charlie-tca> first I have to get the branch again
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: where are you taking it from?
<charlie-tca> Can't remember now. Will take some time to find it
<txomon|nqas> I will try to find it, but is it from the main jenkins' dev branch?
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: is it the available in the oneiric branch?
<charlie-tca> I think it had something to do with server jenkins testing
<txomon|nqas> try looking in your history with a grep on bzr
<txomon|nqas> might be usefull
<charlie-tca> I don't have bzr in my history
<charlie-tca> It takes so long to download now, I haven't installed it again yet
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: for keystrokes and mouse movements, using Mono, www.ironahk.net
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: I found it, the jenkins thing I mean, seach for "jenkins ubuntu qa launchpad" and its the first lik (or I think so)
<txomon|nqas> search in google I mean
<txomon|nqas> hummmm seems I just downloaded configs...
<txomon|nqas> too lightweith to my opinion
<txomon|nqas> humm charlie-tca are you installing the normal jekins, but using those jenkins conf files?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just installed whatever said jenkins in Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> but I can't use any files, yet. I haven't figured out which ones to use
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: I think the ones to install are the ones I refered to, It seems to me at least
<txomon|nqas> But when I get there I'll tell you
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will try them.
<txomon|nqas> charlie-tca: I am supposing that you want to deploy the same config that is in the qa lab
<charlie-tca> Yeah, except using Xubuntu
<txomon|nqas> using for you mean?
<charlie-tca> yes, I think
<txomon|nqas> I mean, you want to install if for tracking Xubuntu systems, but you dont need the server to be a Xubuntu  I guess
<txomon|nqas> s/if/it
<charlie-tca> yes, that sounds right
<txomon|nqas> oki
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-12
<micahg> can I please get someone to moderate my mail to ubuntu-qa?
<balloons> micahg, is it held up?
<micahg> balloons: yes, non-member posts are moderated
<balloons> micahg, sorry I am not a moderator sadly.. ping hggdh
<micahg> balloons: you just did for me :)
<hggdh> micahg: looking at it now
<hggdh> micahg: released
<micahg> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> :-) my pleasure
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-13
<htorque> hey everyone! i just completed the unity checkbox tests and i was wondering if there's a way to verify that the results have been submitted?
<balloons> htorque -- awesome
<balloons> right now there isn't a good way in the tool to let you know your results got upped..
<htorque> balloons: k, thanks! :-)
<jibel> htorque, you can check it there http://results-tracker.ubuntu.com/~htorque
<htorque> jibel: nice, thank you!
<jibel> but then you'll have to browse http://results-tracker.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/+testruns to find yours.
<htorque> i guess it's okay to have the date to verify the successful upload :-)
<mvo> jibel: hey, how is the universe test going?
<jibel> htorque, http://results-tracker.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/precise/+testruns/49
<jibel> mvo, universe broke :)
<htorque> jibel: oh, that's a lot of false "Uninitiated" tests. maybe that's an issue with restarting checkbox? i unintentionally closed it a couple of times when pressing the Esc key. :-(
<jibel> mvo, there are dependency issues especially this one
<jibel> mvo, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade-lts/PROFILE=lts-universe-i386,alderamin-upgrade=alderamin-upgrade/7/
<jibel> mvo, it fails to upgrade dpkg
<mvo> thanks jibel, let me look
<mvo> meh, looks nasty
<Machinista> Greetings.
<Machinista> I'm interested in joining the QA team.  Is this a suitable channel for such things?
<davmor2> Machinista: this is the right channel indeed,  if you look at the subject for the channel it gives you most of the info you need to get involved and join up to the mailing list
<Machinista> Hi.  Ok, thanks.  I've joined the mail-list already but stil need to sign the code of conduct
<Machinista> Apologies in adavance; I am not particularly irc literate
<jadahl> hi. reporting test results to ubuntu friendly, should they represent what "works out of the box" or what "works after fixing it"
<jadahl> ?
<jadahl> and, if fixing was involved, is there anyway to link to such a manual?
<roadmr> jadahl: hi! thanks for asking! how much tweaking did you need to do to get things to work?
<jadahl> well, regarding my laptop, quite some (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Asus_U36SD
<roadmr> jadahl: please submit the results from the system as it is now (i.e. working with tweaks and fixes)
<jadahl> all the yellow things works (or works partly) after tweaking
<roadmr> jadahl: then if you want to document what you did, there's a "send us feedback" link where you can comment on what you had to do to get it all to work
<jadahl> is there any way to link to that wiki page or similar for a specific model so a user can easily find how to make her/his computer work?
<roadmr> jadahl: you can link to that page in a feedback comment
<jadahl> ok
<jadahl> i see
<roadmr> jadahl: thanks for testing! and for asking, we like to see how people are using Ubuntu Friendly
<jadahl> no problem
<jadahl> what'd happen to the feedback? would they be public some how?
<roadmr> jadahl: it's public, I think it gets put in as a question
<jadahl> do you have an example?
<roadmr> jadahl: sure, give me a sec
<roadmr> jadahl: here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly/+question/181678
<jadahl> will it be linked from friendly.ubuntu.com /
<jadahl> ?
<roadmr> it should be, if not, it's a bug
<roadmr> let me check
<jadahl> also, if something "kind of" works (in my case, resume works only if I wait for 20s after suspending), how should I report it?
<roadmr> hm, you could add it in the comment
<jadahl> but there is still a "yes/no", should that be "yes" in such a case?
<jadahl> your does the result need to be perfect?
<roadmr> jadahl: if you see it working, you should say "yes"
<jadahl> should I regard "resume within 20s causes hard reboot otherwise works fine" as working?
<jadahl> asking because I'm not sure what I should answer on that question :P
<roadmr> jadahl: we rely on statistics to decide that stuff
<roadmr> jadahl: if you consider it's working for you, answer "yes"
<roadmr> if then 9 other people answer "no" because they consider it to be faulty, it'll have a 90% failure rate
<jadahl> well, I'm quite "understanding" regarding these kinds of issues so that'll be a "yes" then
<jadahl> anyway, that makes it clearer, thanks
<roadmr> jadahl: I'd say "yes" too - if you consider it works well for you, that's the right answer
<stgraber> bdmurray: production QA website has been updated
<stgraber> *ISO tracker
<htorque> i have a user that ran the unity checkbox test, but sending of the result failed. he still has the submission.xml file, can he still submit his results somehow?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-14
<migan95> Hello
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-15
<Scott1> I lost the clock and date on my 12.04 test and don't know what to file a bug against.
<fabricator4> I believe it is part of the evolution app
<hggdh> Scott1: Unity? Do you see the date and time on the bar, or is it wrong?
<Scott1> Yes, Unity.  No date or time at all
<Scott1> hggdh: Fabricator4: I do have evolution-server installed, but that is all.  I did some uninstalls with deborphan and wonder if I may have uninstalled something needed for the time on the bar.
<Scott1> I want to make sure it was not me that caused it to disappear before filing a bug report.
<hggdh> Scott1: the Unity indicator is indicator-datetime. Check if you removed it, or if it is crashing
<Scott1> hggdh: thanks that was it.  I installed the indicator package you mentioned and now the date and time shows
<Scott1> Deborphan must have uninstalled it.
<hggdh> cool, one less issue ;-)
